# P-51D-5, Major Glenn T. Eagleston



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope you all like this one as well!

I tried to get some close up's for the modelers and artist's in here to help with accuracy of material/paint.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't mind that at all!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drgondog (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautifully done - but that is a P-51D-20NA..


----------



## SPEKTRE76 (Jan 11, 2013)

You are correct sir. I can't honestly say why I typed '5'?


----------

